# Upright handlebars



## Midtown (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey Gang,

I found an old Trek 970, 1991 I believe, I'd like to fit with some comfortable upright handlebars. Due to some recent back problems.
Anyone have a recommendations for which to buy?
Thanks.


----------



## tacrac (Feb 22, 2006)

Bike shop should be able to get BMX bars for you


----------



## binrat (May 25, 2005)

tacrac said:


> Bike shop should be able to get BMX bars for you


+1, I would have to agree.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Are you looking for risers or do you want a swept back style bar? The Nitto Albatross bar from Rivendell is a pretty nice, pretty comfortable set up for upright riding...I used a set for several years on a rigid Trek mtb converted to commuting duty. They/Riv have several interesting choices, actually. https://www.rivbike.com/collections/handlebars-stems

There are cheaper bars of a similar style available elsewhere as well, from brands like Dimension, Soma, etc....


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Midtown said:


> Hey Gang,
> 
> I found an old Trek 970, 1991 I believe, I'd like to fit with some comfortable upright handlebars. Due to some recent back problems.
> Anyone have a recommendations for which to buy?
> Thanks.


Lots of solutions available. How much higher do you want to go? It can be done with bars, stem, spacers - or a combination of any to all three of those. Any room left on the steerer to go higher (any spacers above the stem)?


----------



## Dons Stang (Mar 27, 2017)

I am in the same boat as you, I have a older bike, that I just ordered a new stem and handlebar to raise ,y riding position. Since most new handle bars were not compatible to my old stem, I had to get a new stem, increased it's angle by 5 degrees, and went with a set of 8 degree taller bars should give me a inch or two of increased height


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Go Bruce Brown style, and pimp up those bars!


----------



## Wcginn (Feb 22, 2017)

I have put On-One 'Mary' bars on all my and my wife's bikes.
They put hands/wrists at a very comfortable angle.
The accept brake and shifters with more than enough room.
see On-One Mary Handlebar | Planet X
+++


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Wcginn said:


> I have put On-One 'Mary' bars on all my and my wife's bikes.
> They put hands/wrists at a very comfortable angle.
> The accept brake and shifters with more than enough room.
> see On-One Mary Handlebar | Planet X
> +++


I agree with this. They have a nice sweep which puts your wrists at a natural angle.

I use them for 24 hour events on a fully rigid bike, so it's safe to say they're comfortable.


----------



## Midtown (Feb 24, 2012)

Wcginn said:


> I have put On-One 'Mary' bars on all my and my wife's bikes.
> They put hands/wrists at a very comfortable angle.
> The accept brake and shifters with more than enough room.
> see On-One Mary Handlebar | Planet X
> +++





Velobike said:


> I agree with this. They have a nice sweep which puts your wrists at a natural angle.
> 
> I use them for 24 hour events on a fully rigid bike, so it's safe to say they're comfortable.


Thanks gang. These look like what I'm looking for. Unfortunately, I can't seem to find them being sold in the US. Any ideas? Thank you.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Midtown said:


> Thanks gang. These look like what I'm looking for. Unfortunately, I can't seem to find them being sold in the US. Any ideas? Thank you.


Soma has several similar bars-including one that I believe is pretty much a direct knock-off of the Mary bar. Just pick your poison! (FYI, the Mary bar features 40-degrees of sweep, so look for around that degree if that's your target) Flat and Riser Bars


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

You might want to look into riser stems too. Cheaper and quicker to see if it helps


----------

